# Anyone had BFN 11dp3dt and got a BFP on OTD?



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Im 11dp3dt and i tested this morning for the first time and it came up BFN. Its first response and its where you have to get a + for preggars. really unclear i thought as I got excited when i thought the - meant preggars. 

Anyway i know ive tested early but im so down and tearful and ive already told the 2 people that knew i was doing IVF that it failed. They dont understand about OTD so they think its all over. 

Ive been out and bought some clear blue digital tests so they will just say pregnant or not. even i cant read that wrong. Ill test again tomorrow i think. 

I had mild OHSS despite low AMH and this is my first cycle and were doing ICSI. we have a sperm issue and im OK apart from low AMH and crohns disease (thats not related).

As soon as I cried and relaxed this morning i had the first AF pains for many days. I keep expecting it to be here any second and it isnt. I havent been training my dogs in the 2ww as i was told not to run. Theres a class tonight at 4.30pm and im thinking i might leave work sick and go do the class. It really cheers me up and i have really missed it. I assumed AF would be here then i could go but it isnt. 

Anyone had BFN at 11 days with a clear blue test and got a BFP at OTD? i wont risk the dog training if thats possible. I never realised id feel so upset with it all. I was sure i had an implantation bleed but i had so much pain the first week im not sure now. I thought it was crohns but its gone and the crohns pain deosnt just disappear so maybe it was all OHSS and ovaries settling again. 

I also thought if it failed id move straight on to FET as we have 2 frosties but now im not sure i want to do this again.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes me  

Don't dispare. It's not over yet. I tested on day 12 after a 2 day transfer and got a bfn. Thought it was all over then only tested on otd 2 days later to satisfy the clinic, and got my bfp.   I was so shocked and couldn't remember how the tests worked, I had to go and read the instructions  

Go to your class. It will cheer u up. I did everything I shouldn't. I lifted heavy items and had some wine cos I was convinced it hadn't worked.  And now that bfp is a big hulking 2 yr old having tantrums over biscuits


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, don't write it off just yet. I'm in a similar situation and had a message this morning from a woman who had a bfp blood test and then bfn urine the day AFTER. That really gave me hope, and stopped me going to buy wine on the way home tonight! But more than that it proves these early response tests are not as good as they seem and that we are given an OTD for a reason!

When is your OTD?

Dx


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks girls. Gives me hope. It was so weird how come i was upset this morning and thought it was over and the AF pains came. Its like i was so tense i was holding my uterus in a way that wouldnt let it bleed. Still no AF yet though but im on crinone.  Im not doing toilet watch today though. For the past 10 days ive been going 10 times a day to check for blood.

My OTD is saturday 19th May. I had 2 x 3 day old embryos that they said were text book perfect put back on May 5th. I know 19th isnt long yet and with these pains i reckon AF will be here soon. I know its alot to expect it to work first time but dont we all really.   

thanks everyone


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I had af pains on both pg.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Lk Confused - I am crying as I am reading your comments. I had BFN after my first IVF and I thought I will never do this EVER again!!It was the worst feeling ever. I hated everyone. It was even worse because we had nothing to freeze!!

And here I come again - a fresh cycle and back in my two weeks wait. 

You have two beautiful embies in the freezer so don't give up on them!!!   They are your babies and of course you will be back for them when you feel a bit better.   They are waiting for you!!

I have already a plan b (if this cycle doesn't work). I am doing my frozen cycle as soon as I can (we have one little baby frozen this time ) . If that doesn't work (then plan C) - I am back for #3 fresh cycle.  D

Don't give up on your hopes. I left it too long after my first cycle and I regret it. They recommend you have at least 2 months break but others say get on with it as your body is used to the drugs. Of course it all depends on your mental state so I wish you all the best. 

It will work one day!!

Lots of love

Sasha.

xxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

LK - The 19th is still a few days away yet. Keep positive, it has as much chance of working the first time as any other time.

Sasha - sorry to hear you had such a rough time. Everyone deals with a BFN in a different way, but we all keep trooping on in one way or another. I hope this will be your lucky round.

Mighty mini - thanks for the positive encouragement. Hopefully we'll be in your shoes in a couple of years from now.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Dixi Chick,

I love the picture of your little dog!! That cheers me up everytime I look at him (or her)  . 

We have all had rough time on this forum and some women are truly inspiring. I hope this is my lucky round and I pray for you and everybody on this forum to achieve their dream


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Yes me too!

I had BFN from day 10- day 14 past 2 dt

It was only a blood test that showed my bfp, i got a BFP on day 15 post ET so day 17 dpo on clearblue

Donna Marie


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

_I'm yet another one  they gave me an OTD 16 dp3dt and i tested 14dpt and only got a very faint postive even after 14 days!!! You are testing way way too early honey, i know some people get early positives but these are in the minority, as someone else said they give us an OTD for a reason even if it is difficult not to test before  _


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Im clinging to that hope but its hard when you read people getting positives from day 10. 
Ive been too worried to walk my dogs as they pull on the lead and i thought the pulling wouldnt be good for embryo. Ive been going out with hubby when he walks them but its not the same. Tonight i took them out and it was lovely.  
Still very tearful. My mum called yesterday and wants me and hubby to go to my parents on sunday for my grandparents wedding anniversary. I said id let her know saturday. My OTD is saturday and i wasnt sure id be up to being social sunday but i couldnt tell her why. I wander if i do this again if i will tell people as ive found the lieing very difficult - from seeing my parents last week and making excuses for not doing the gardening, to my dog training club that i havent been to for 2 weeks which ive blamed on work, to not being at work when having EC which i blamed on having crohns. Im not a natural liar. Its hard to keep up with who i have told what!
I have fingers and toes crossed for everyone testing this week. This IVF really does suck.


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

tested again today 12dp3dt and still BFN 
But i feel a lot calmer and im going to take my dogs out for a walk which i love. 
I still feel unsure of doing this again but we have 2 in the freezer so we should use them. Hubby and I have had a terrible few years with deaths in the family, my serious illness, ill dogs, ill horses, hubbies illness, 2 back operations, lost a big chunk of money, ill parents and IVF. Just not sure how much more i can take but time is really running out at 38. 
hay ho. I wont test tomorrow as no point. will wait until saturday for my OTD. I got the digital tests and they are much better than the ones with +. 
They say the first couple of cycles hit you hard and after that you learn to just get on with life as normal. Certainly learnt alot from this cycle.


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey KL, Sorry to hear you haven't got better news. It is difficult to cope with tx at the best of times, never mind when you have so much other stuff on your plate.

My last cycle turned into a bit of a palarva and at the time I thought it was the end of the world, but you do come out the other side and regain your footing. Once you are in that calmer place you'll be able to start looking forwards again.

I tested this morning and got a BFN too. My OTD isn't until tomorrow, but I think that testing a little early helps me to prepare myself for the official BFN. If we get a last minute miracle though, that would be a lovely surprise.

If you don't mind me asking, why have you decided not to tell your family?


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Dixie
So sorry you got a BFN this morning too. I thought it would heplp testing early but i wont do it again i dont think. 

I havent told my parents for several reasons really. I have 1 sister and she doesnt want kids and i never did until a few years ago so my parents have accepted they wont have grandkids. I dont want to raise their hopes. Also loads of my cousins have children and whenever theres a family do young kids are always around. and theres always some smart watsit who says we should have kids and why dont we try it etc etc. Its easier to say were not interested as the dogs are our children now. If mum knew she would tell them to not say that and then the whole family would know and im frightened they would feel awkward around us. Also the issue is with my hubbie and i dont want them to think less of him. It would be totally unfair if they did but its very private and im only close to my parents and sister and not the rest of the family. It would almost feel like strangers looking at us feling sorry for us as ive been so ill with crohns and now we cant have a kid. 

Ive found it a real struggle talking to mum the last 3 weeks since all this started though so i might tell her next time and just tell her not to tell anyone else. But i dont want her getting excited or worried. 

Have you told your parents and how have they been?


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

I told my parents just before we started treatment, as I thought my mum would feel upset if we told her after the fact. I also said she could tell my gran (her mum whom she sees every day) and my brother because I felt bad keeping secrets from them, especially when it involved trips to hospital. As far as I know they have been very good at not spreading this around the wider family, I haven't told many friends, only one who had premature menopause and we discussed me being her egg donor. 

I think my mum does worry a little, but mainly about my emotional well being, I think. She lives quite far away and so I don't see her very often. I know she was worried about me after my ectopic until she was able to see me in person and knew I was coping alright. She has also been really good at letting me initiate phone calls etc so it doesn't feel like pressure or prying. I sometimes get the odd text saying she's thinking of me or wishing me good luck for an appointment, and that really means a lot, but she always waits for me to phone her when I'm ready. She's bloody marvellous, really. Crikey, I'm choking up!

If you are worried about their opinion of your husband then don't tell them that little detail. The IVF process is similar no matter what the cause, so there's no reason they should find out.

I tested early in my first cycle too, and said there was no way I was doing that next time. I managed to wait 5 days before I had a total meltdown and hit the HPTs. It was the same last time, so it looks like 5 days is my limit! 

Perhaps next time I'll manage to be better!


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Dixie

You seem so upbeat. How do you do it?

Are you going to have another go as I assume you have no more frozen embryo's?

Thanks for your replies. Its helping me to feel a bit better. ill ring the clinic tomorrow and get an appointment to talk about the frozen embryos and what we do about them.

I spoke to my mum the night before EC and i felt terrible. I was worried if anything happened to me she didnt even know i was having treatment. But my parents are quite secretive about health issues and always say they dont want to worry me but its more worrying that i dont know i think. I told them i couldnt come up a few weekends ago and i said i wasnt well because of crohns so was resting. I felt terrible doing that as I was really ill with crohns in Jan/Feb and they came down every weekend and helped DH tidy and walk dogs and stuff. I feel bad making them think that might happen again as it was scary for all of us, when this time its IVF. Im seeing them Sunday so i will have a ponder about telling them. 

Am finishing work in 45 mins and cant get out of here soon enough today. Ive been so tearful the last 2 days. I feel like im the size of a house and all i want to do is comfort eat. I said if OTD saturday was negative im going on a diet. Cant think of anything less appealing really after a BFN


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

That all sounds very familiar. I have spent the last three days at work basically bunking off every ten minutes to check FF or Google HPTs. I have taken the whole day off work tomorrow because I don't think I could cope with getting bad news at work. (if I'm still allowed to call it work!)

I am feeling quite upbeat today, but I think that's because I've finally settled into my BFN. I was up and down like a yo-yo these last few days while I obsesed over a v.v. faint line on a test. I retested this morning and the line is gone, and I'm spotting too, so the signs are pretty unequivocal now. Everyone's different, but the 2ww is the worst part for me. Now I feel like I can start thinking about the next step. 

I think we will go for another fresh cycle in a couple of months, so I suppose I ought to try and lose some weight in the meantime too. It'll be hard to get motivated though!

I think it's good to consider telling your mum, as she might be worrying a lot about your health and crohns unnecessarily. The only down side I've found to having told my family is that you also have to tell them when the cycle fails. On the other hand it also means you have them to turn to if you feel down.

If I were you I'd stop on the way home and get yourself a nice box of choccies to make yourself feel better. In fact, get some white chocolate and share it with your dogs. My dog has been at my mother-in-laws all week and I can't wait to get her back on Saturday for some puppy love!


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Dixie
Good luck with your test tomorrow. Fingers crossed we both get a last minute BFP.
That is a down side telling people its failed. People do come out with some stupid stuff. I would hate to dash my parents hopes too. 
Ive been at a course today with work and everyone was talking about their kids. I got really upset and nearly had to leave. Ive found it so hard to hide it the last 2 days so you have done right having tomorrow off. Ive never been bothered seeing other peoples kids but today im just seeing and hearing about kids everywhere and cant handle it. Im sure this will pass. Im going to call the clinic tomorrow and set up an appointment to talk about the frosties.
Im suprised how upset ive been. they say the first 2 IVF's are hard and after that you learn to deal with it better. Me and DH agreed to have 2 goes so frosties will be number 2. I guess we will have to decide whether to go again after that. The thought of doing it all again feels horrid though even though everything before the ET was pretty straight forward. The 2ww is just awful though. When i was doing the short protocol injections and i read posts saying the 2ww was the worst bit i thought no way. These injections and EC have to be the worse but now i agree - 2ww sucks the most. Ive actually been happiest after EC and before ET. when the embryos were in the fridge i felt really relaxed and the most relaxed during the whole cycle. I guess i thought i couldnt mess them up when i wasnt near them!
Ive had some chocolate and i even had a glass of cider. Ive been deliberating whether to use the crinone tonight. I have bad AF pains and its probably just the crinone stopping it.  But i suppose its only 2 more nights. 
Good good luck for the morning. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey KL,
I hope you are carrying on with your progesterone, it's not much longer until you get your official test. I know the 2ww is hell, but you don't want a to look back and question anything. I too find it hard to keep it together during tx, especially the 2ww. Yesterday lunch time i started bleeding so i went out of office to phone the clinic because I'd started bleeding and i ended up just getting in my car and going home! I just couldn't help myself! 
This morning I went for my otd and the results came back bfp. I'm so shocked that i got a last minute miracle! the level was low so there's a high chance of early m/c, but we are still in with a chance.

I'll be hoping with all my might for your last minute miracle tomorrow.
Dx


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Dixie - thats amazing news - wow , so pleased for you.  
i have continued with my crinone. taken the last one tonight. I spoke to the clinic today. She said to test tomorrow although its unlikely now to be positive. I asked why would it work next time if it doesnt work this time and she said its all about the genetics of the embryo and its just a matter of finding the right one. She said it will be about 8 weeks before i can use the frosties. 
I told my mum tonight. She called last night and i was in floods of tears and i blamed it all on my crohns disease. Im in hospital monday for an infusion and i said i was scared. I just couldnt hold the tears back and mum got really worried and said she was coming down etc so i had to tell her about IVF. She was very calm about it and said she wouldnt tell anyone except my dad and that we have to set a limit of the amount of goes we were going to have. Very practical. I dont know what she will say when she has had a bit of time to digest it. 
Im so pleased for you dixie. Do keep me posted. Whats your next step?


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi KL,
Sorry you had a negative test today but i'm pleased you are thinking forward to the next step. Fet is a much easier process to go through than a fresh cycle, so you're body won't have to go through as much. You'll also not have to lie to your parents and you'll have their support which will make all the difference.
I'm going for another bhcg on Friday when we'll find out if the embryo is developing well or not. This is where we found out I was ectopic last time so i'm still quite nervous. I think there will always be worries when you're trying to start a family. All we can do is try our best and keep our fingers crossed.
Dx


----------

